# Recognizing False Prophets



## tell sackett (Nov 13, 2009)

The recent threads about Benny Hinn and Ted Haggard got me to thinking about something that has puzzled me at times. I've been reading those threads, even though I haven't commented in them(except for one in the Benny thread). I do think it is a very serious thing to attempt to pass judgement on a person's ministry. It shouldn't be done lightly.

I say all that to say this: every time this kind of subject comes up, we generally have one side who always brings up Matt.7:1 and uses that to make the point that we are not to judge. 

In the New Testament alone, we are warned by Paul, Peter, John, Jude, and Jesus himself to beware of false prophets, besides passages in the Old Testament that also warn us. My question is: If we don't judge them(keeping in mind biblical warnings about how we judge), how are we to know them?


----------



## pnome (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a real prophet.  

Prove me false!


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 13, 2009)

pnome said:


> I'm a real prophet.
> 
> Prove me false!


There are prophets of many persuasions. Some are easy to identify, others aren't.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 13, 2009)

pnome said:


> I'm a real prophet.
> 
> Prove me false!



That's it false prophets can be proved false, for what they hold as faith-fulness is untrue or incomplete.

One knows them by their fruits, how they deal with people, or by their congragations in the case of pastors. One knows them by knowing what real ones are about.


At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, but he who stands firm to the end will be saved. . . . For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and miracles to deceive even the elect –- if that were possible. See, I have told you ahead of time" (Matthew 24:10-13;24 NIV).

I suppose that if one is of the elect false prophets are easy pickings.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 13, 2009)

You are correct that we should be careful not to "judge" (condemn or think one lessor). But the Bible also says " a spitirual man judgeth all things" (evaluates the evidence"). As Gordon says their fruit will prove their validity. Some "preachers" feel they are better than other people but the Bible says "you shall be the servant of all". Kind of hard to be a servent when you live better than those you serve. JMHO  RW


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 13, 2009)

I appreciate ya'll's comments, and you're right, but I guess what I'm really curious about  is hearing from those who think we aren't to judge anyone. I would like to hear from them as to how we seperate the wolves from the sheep. I know rj got slammed pretty good for suggesting that we are to judge those who set themselves up to be teachers and leaders. Sorry, rj, for putting your name in this without running it by you first.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 13, 2009)

I am convinced that a great deal of confusion arises out of how we define "judge". In the strictest sense, "judge" means having the authority to weigh evidence, pronounce a judgment, and render a binding consequence based on that judgment. Guilt results in punishment; innocence results in acquittal and release.

But many of us use "judge" to indicate an examination of the facts, followed by a personal decision as to how we will deal with those facts and the person(s) involved.

I do a lot of "fruit inspection". I discriminate in the grocery store, picking out the best squash and leaving those deemed less desirable. I do not dispose of the squash that doesn't pass inspection. I have no authority to do so. It's not my squash if I do not purchase it.

Ted isn't my "squash". For my needs, I know I can find many who meet my criteria for instruction in the Bible and in guidance for the life of a Christian. Have I come to some conclusions about him? I know enough information that I will not be placing myself under his authority, nor would I recommend him to others. I don't see how that would constitute punishing him. 

As for false prophets, I'll reserve comment till I have the opportunity to test the prophesy.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 13, 2009)

gtparts said:


> I am convinced that a great deal of confusion arises out of how we define "judge". In the strictest sense, "judge" means having the authority to weigh evidence, pronounce a judgment, and render a binding consequence based on that judgment. Guilt results in punishment; innocence results in acquittal and release.
> 
> But many of us use "judge" to indicate an examination of the facts, followed by a personal decision as to how we will deal with those facts and the person(s) involved.
> 
> ...





Good analogy GT.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen the term"fruit inspector" used on here before. I like it.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 13, 2009)

Psalm 118:8-9
It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in people. It is better to take refuge in the Lord than to trust in princes.

Using Scripture and relying on the Holy Spirit are the best ways I know of to keep from being "taken in" by a false prophet.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 13, 2009)

A false prophet has a very simple trial to go through, the Word says if a prophet Foretells something and it doesn't come true, he is to be stone to death.
Now our days we are not under Israeli Law ,but if benny or any other says something and it doesn't happen , sued him.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 13, 2009)

Good thread. All Christians should be 'fruit inspectors'. 

Unfortunately for those critics, it cannot be done across the internet...
I wish the "Church" did more examination of our own.


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 13, 2009)

I see all the points presented here on this thread and agree. The bible tells us that God is the Judge and we will all be judged. 

As was stated here also, we can tell a tree by the fruit it bears and we all should be fruit inspectors. Very true

I would look at very few people and judge them to hades. That is not my place because I do not know what is in their heart. It would be better to pray for someone than to judge them.

Saying that I will say this. We need to be aware of what the "Christian World" is doing. It scares me to death sometimes and I really don't know where to put it. People selling holy water and prayer clothes or even giving them away. What will be next?

I honestly started to order some holy water since it was free and just see what else I was going to be offered, for money. Maybe I am to skeptic of the motives of people.

The only thing I am sure of is this. 

WHEN SOMEONE LOOKS ME IN THE EYES AND TELLS ME I AM DOOMED FOR HADES, THEY HAD BETTER HAVE TEARS IN THEIR EYES,  if not they are just as wrong,

The Berean's searched the scriplture's daily to see if what they were taught was true. We should do the same, when we find someone teaching untruth and disbelieve it, we are not judging we are following an example of wisdom taught in the bible

The church I am a member of sells nothing, everything is free and when that changes I will seek another place to worship. Thats a little off subject, just thought I would throw it in.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 13, 2009)

The first thing I thought of was also their Fruits.That's why it's so important to know why you believe what you do.Theres no substitute for studying.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 13, 2009)

gtparts said:


> I am convinced that a great deal of confusion arises out of how we define "judge". In the strictest sense, "judge" means having the authority to weigh evidence, pronounce a judgment, and render a binding consequence based on that judgment. Guilt results in punishment; innocence results in acquittal and release.
> 
> But many of us use "judge" to indicate an examination of the facts, followed by a personal decision as to how we will deal with those facts and the person(s) involved.
> 
> ...




Very good comments.

If you do a Bible search, you'll see several scriptures that speak of Christians being in the judging business.
But we don't judge with the power that God judges with or the same things, with the same outcome.

The following verses deal with disfellowshiping a couple of church people.

1 Corinthians 5:11-13 (New American Standard Bible)
11But actually, I wrote to you not to associate with any so-called brother if he is an immoral person, or covetous, or an idolater, or a reviler, or a drunkard, or a swindler--not even to eat with such a one. 
12For what have I to do with judging outsiders? *Do you not judge those who are within the church?* 

13But those who are outside, God judges. REMOVE THE WICKED MAN FROM AMONG YOURSELVES. 


There is great need for us to judge.  But it is limited.
A person cannot be hipocritical.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 13, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Unfortunately for those critics, it cannot be done across the internet...
> I wish the "Church" did more examination of our own.



Exactly...this is why I leave these threads alone.
Also, the judging of another person should only be done if you know that person and their fruit, the scriptures indicate this would be more of a personal knowledge of the one you judge.  How can we rightly judge someone we don't truly know?  Especially if the one we judge claims to be a brother in Christ.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 14, 2009)

The scripture Ronnie posted should be on everyone's mind come sunday. 

Jesus was very stern with "religious" folks...

Matthew 18:
6But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea. 

   7Woe unto the world because of offences! for it must needs be that offences come; but woe to that man by whom the offence cometh!


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 14, 2009)

First off, I think maybe I should have used the word teacher or leader instead of prophet, that might have more accurate for the specific question I had. Coulda, shoulda.

Be that as it may,I really like gt's answer as an example of what we should  do in the case of someone we're  not in direct contact with. On the other hand, Ronnie's words apply more I think to a local or church situation, but he's right in that it's limited and we better  make sure we inspect our own fruit first. It all must be done with the guidance of the Spirit.

I still go back though to those who say we should not judge at any time for any reason. Where ya'll at? I want to hear your thoughts.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 14, 2009)

Just to avoid the problem with semantics, I believe the Bible is clearly mandating that we evaluate people and the ideas (teachings) that they espouse so that we not fall into error by ignorance or deception. 

In some very specific areas within the church (the Body of Christ) we are to exercise judgment. God has, in these few cases, given us both the authority and responsibility to do so. He has even prescribed the nature of the corrective measures. We are even warned as to the improper use of the authority He has given us.

It is not all found in the same passages, but one need not have a doctorate in Theology  to connect the dots.

I'll leave all the "leg work" to the next poster.


----------



## TonyE (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## earl (Nov 14, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> A false prophet has a very simple trial to go through, the Word says if a prophet Foretells something and it doesn't come true, he is to be stone to death.
> Now our days we are not under Israeli Law ,but if benny or any other says something and it doesn't happen , sued him.





Aren't you a little concerned with all the end of the world posts you have been making ? I got a pocket full of rocks. LOL


----------



## earl (Nov 14, 2009)

All joking aside ,until religion starts self regulating itself, the bad apples or squashes are steadily spoiling the entire produce section. Until Christians themselves openly proclaim the snake oil salesmen not to be men of God, they are condoning the misuse of God's name by their silence.
Of course that is a typical nonChristians attitude ,but I thought that is who ya'll were trying to make believers out of.


----------



## earl (Nov 14, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> The scripture Ronnie posted should be on everyone's mind come sunday.
> 
> Jesus was very stern with "religious" folks...
> 
> ...




With modern media ,the  number of people offended [turned away from JC] by one man or organization is astronomical. Much better to regulate ,as the Catholic Church does. They may miss one on occasion, but for the most part they have been doing a pretty good job. I haven't heard of a priest selling snake oil in my life time.


----------



## pileit (Nov 14, 2009)

earl said:


> All joking aside ,until religion starts self regulating itself, the bad apples or squashes are steadily spoiling the entire produce section. Until Christians themselves openly proclaim the snake oil salesmen not to be men of God, they are condoning the misuse of God's name by their silence.
> Of course that is a typical nonChristians attitude ,but I thought that is who ya'll were trying to make believers out of.




Sound like someone that is wanting to become a Christian.


----------



## earl (Nov 14, 2009)

pileit said:


> Sound like someone that is wanting to become a Christian.



Nope. I do know several Christians who live the life of a Christian and it always amazes me that Christians as a whole aren't more concerned .


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 15, 2009)

earl said:


> Nope. I do know several Christians who live the life of a Christian and it always amazes me that Christians as a whole aren't more concerned .



Me too. 

Why are people too afraid to speak the Truth?


----------



## gtparts (Nov 15, 2009)

earl said:


> Nope. I do know several Christians who live the life of a Christian and it always amazes me that Christians as a whole aren't more concerned .




I would think those "several" would be evidence to you of the transforming, redeeming power of Christ.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 15, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Just to avoid the problem with semantics, I believe the Bible is clearly mandating that we evaluate people and the ideas (teachings) that they espouse so that we not fall into error by ignorance or deception.
> 
> In some very specific areas within the church (the Body of Christ) we are to exercise judgment. God has, in these few cases, given us both the authority and responsibility to do so. He has even prescribed the nature of the corrective measures. We are even warned as to the improper use of the authority He has given us.
> 
> ...


And dat's the name of dat tune. Very well said.


----------



## earl (Nov 15, 2009)

gtparts said:


> I would think those "several" would be evidence to you of the transforming, redeeming power of Christ.




Those several prove to me that the bible can and does inspire SOME. In my experience they are few and far between. Most are not what you would call religious. They actually live their belief. And it works for them and gets them through life. I have yet to experience whatever it took to get them where they are. Nor do I seek it.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 18, 2009)

tell sackett said:


> There are prophets of many persuasions. Some are easy to identify, others aren't.



Dat's right.

I walk into the grocery store sometimes and see demons....LOL. They're the ones with a dark cloud around them stuffing food in the purses.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 18, 2009)

I admit....I'm picky when it comes to fruit.
I will smell it, feel it a little, check out the color and the price and if it looks good, I'll test it out.
If it doesn't taste as good as it smells, and the color is artifical (like apples) and it doesn't have much of a taste and the price wasn't worth what I got, then I throw it away. 

I don't go announcing at the grocery store what a terrible piece of fruit it was.....I just let them figure it out on their own....their taste may be different than mine. Their sense of smell may be different, the meat of the fruit may seem good to them. If I think they are overpaying for what they are getting and going all crazy over the fruit, I may give them my opinion.....but it's ultimately up to the 'manager' of the fruit dept to do something about it, not me.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 18, 2009)

earl said:


> With modern media ,the  number of people offended [turned away from JC] by one man or organization is astronomical. Much better to regulate ,as the Catholic Church does. They may miss one on occasion, but for the most part they have been doing a pretty good job. I haven't heard of a priest selling snake oil in my life time.



Who sells snake oils?
Have you heard of a priest molesting young boys? And that's called doing a good job?

And I'm not dissing the CC....I'm addressing this particular post.


----------



## earl (Nov 18, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> Who sells snake oils?
> Have you heard of a priest molesting young boys? And that's called doing a good job?
> 
> And I'm not dissing the CC....I'm addressing this particular post.



Actually you are dissing the CC. When a Baptist preacher molests a child or hires a male prostitute ,he is either not a Christian to start with , or he is forgiven and allowed to start a new church . [see Haggard thread ] 
To answer your own question ,why don't you research what happens to those ''priests''. Ain't it funny how the molesters get brought up any time a protestant wants to make a dig at the CC ? Yet they forget how often their preachers do the same and worse ? When is the last time you heard of a priest doing any of the plethora of evils that your crowd does on a regular basis ?

And yes I know I am picking on a poor ,defenseless woman.


----------



## earl (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW the silence is stunning.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 18, 2009)

Good point, earl.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

earl said:


> Actually you are dissing the CC. When a Baptist preacher molests a child or hires a male prostitute ,he is either not a Christian to start with , or he is forgiven and allowed to start a new church . [see Haggard thread ]
> To answer your own question ,why don't you research what happens to those ''priests''. Ain't it funny how the molesters get brought up any time a protestant wants to make a dig at the CC ? Yet they forget how often their preachers do the same and worse ? When is the last time you heard of a priest doing any of the plethora of evils that your crowd does on a regular basis ?
> 
> And yes I know I am picking on a poor ,defenseless woman.


You're right Earl...this is a losing argument on both sides as they both have issues...that's because people are involved.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 18, 2009)

earl said:


> WOW the silence is stunning.



Every man needs a cave. And in that cave hopefully there is a banjo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nHvmuoQHn94&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nHvmuoQHn94&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## earl (Nov 18, 2009)

I would give my right leg to be able to pick a banjo.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 18, 2009)

earl said:


> Actually you are dissing the CC. When a Baptist preacher molests a child or hires a male prostitute ,he is either not a Christian to start with , or he is forgiven and allowed to start a new church . [see Haggard thread ]
> To answer your own question ,why don't you research what happens to those ''priests''. Ain't it funny how the molesters get brought up any time a protestant wants to make a dig at the CC ? Yet they forget how often their preachers do the same and worse ? When is the last time you heard of a priest doing any of the plethora of evils that your crowd does on a regular basis ?
> 
> And yes I know I am picking on a poor ,defenseless woman.



You're right, all you mentioned....but ain't it funny that you were saying at least the CC don't sell snake oil like that was much worse than what 'some' have been accused of. Selling snake oil is less offensive than what a lot of our preachers have done, too and priests....well at least in my opinion. I wish snake oil selling was their only offense.

My point is that you're saying at least they don't sell snake  oil, dismissing the other stuff as if those things were a less offense...ie molesting boys, round up hookers etc etc.

You might have a better chance pickin' on a banjo, earl...some of us women won't lay down and take it


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 18, 2009)

earl said:


> I would give my right leg to be able to pick a banjo.



Take a lesson or 10....keep your leg you might need it. 

I'd love to play fiddle and banger....I play the pianer but ain't got one....oh and I can sing and yodel...


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 18, 2009)

earl said:


> WOW the silence is stunning.



Sorry for the silence I was washing clothes and making pizza...I'll try to sit here and wait on your replies next time...  Surely you must know I live for that...


----------



## Diogenes (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow.  Double wow.  And a few more wows after that . . . 

Gordon 2: “That's it false prophets can be proved false, for what they hold as faith-fulness is untrue or incomplete.”       Huh?   You already know what is true and complete?  And can therefore judge what is untrue and incomplete?  Really?

Then: “One knows them by their fruits, how they deal with people, or by their congragations in the case of pastors. One knows them by knowing what real ones are about.”   Honest?  You know what real prophets are about?  And you can judge a real prophet and separate them from a false one by looking at their followers?  Amazing!

Tell sackett asks: “I would like to hear from them as to how we seperate the wolves from the sheep.”   But that isn’t what you asked.  You asked, “how are we to know” false prophets?  It is simple to separate the wolves from the sheep – the sheep blindly follow, and are eaten.  To the original question, the way you are to know ‘false prophets’ is similarly simple – they are the ones offering prophecy.  All prophecy is false.  

Then Gt parts sums up the Christian idea of false prophecy: “I would think those "several" would be evidence to you of the transforming, redeeming power of Christ.”   Here we see the assumption of a single point of view, against which all others are false.  So the ‘wolves’ (believers), have already separated themselves from the ‘sheep’ (nonbelievers), by declaration.  The judgment is already made in the very framing of the question, and all that is really asked is validation.  It is ridiculously disingenuous to place yourself on a pedestal, high above all others, then pretend to humbly ask if it is fair to ‘judge’ your inferiors.  You have already made that judgment. 

A ‘false prophet,’ I might have mentioned, is the one who believes without questioning that he is correct.

Mtnwoman opines: “I admit....I'm picky when it comes to fruit.”   Thank goodness.  So, where ‘real’ prophesy v. ‘false’ prophesy is concerned, can we safely say that you didn’t eat of that apple?  I mean, it must have looked pretty appealing at the time, and the story says that somebody ate it . . . and there were only the two of them at the time . . .

Compounding a claim of intelligent discrimination, in your own choice of ‘fruit,’ with a naked, ill-considered, and purely mean-spirited swipe at a competing ‘Christian’ sect is just icing on the cake . . . Gosh!  

So, to say it properly, the actual question on  the table is: ‘How do us innocent, lost little lambs, trying mightily to live proper lives without judging or condemning others, possibly deal with those poor heathen scum who do not agree with us?’   

Hey!  I know!  Invent a ‘prophecy’ that can’t be proven or disproven, then jam everything that has ever happened, is happening, or is ever likely to happen into that framework!  Shazam!  Instant Righteousness!  (Just add ignorance, shake the bag until fully coated, and bake at 350 for the length of the sermon . . . )


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 19, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> A ‘false prophet,’ I might have mentioned, is the one who believes without questioning that he is correct.



I agree with this statement. We need to be open about our beliefs and welcome them to be challenged.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> Wow.  Double wow.  And a few more wows after that . . .
> 
> Gordon 2: “That's it false prophets can be proved false, for what they hold as faith-fulness is untrue or incomplete.”       Huh?   You already know what is true and complete?  And can therefore judge what is untrue and incomplete?  Really?
> 
> ...



OK it is like this. I know what ( or example) an automobile or congestive heart failure is because I have seen a them, heard them and studied them.

Same thing with prophets living or dead. I have seen them, heard them and I know their histories.  They all have things in common sufficient to know them for what they are and as to the pretenders what they are not.

Just because our days are coined as abstract and ambigious there is still the concrete and commonality in meaning and purpose suffient to afirm things without being bogus...or ego compromised.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 19, 2009)

Another Diogenes post to scroll on by.


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 19, 2009)

tell sackett said:


> Another Diogenes post to scroll on by.



I like his posts, he's a smart guy, his posts are funny and I always come away from them with a better understanding of why I believe what I believe...


----------



## earl (Nov 19, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> You're right, all you mentioned....but ain't it funny that you were saying at least the CC don't sell snake oil like that was much worse than what 'some' have been accused of. Selling snake oil is less offensive than what a lot of our preachers have done, too and priests....well at least in my opinion. I wish snake oil selling was their only offense.
> 
> My point is that you're saying at least they don't sell snake  oil, dismissing the other stuff as if those things were a less offense...ie molesting boys, round up hookers etc etc.
> 
> You might have a better chance pickin' on a banjo, earl...some of us women won't lay down and take it



In your rush to finish the laundry ,I think you missed my point by a mile. To become a priest ,you have to study for YEARS and be approved by a bishop or elder  [You may have to get a real Catholic to give better specifics ] There are no independent priest selling holy water or prayer cloths etc. The CC pretty much sticks together on things of faith.
On the other hand to become a Protestant minister ,all you have to have is the ability to vocalize and a bible of your choice. You can pick from any number of translations ,versions etc. You can express any thing as a belief or article of faith. There is absolutely no control what so ever other than peoples gullibility. You can sell or not sell any article as having healing or spiritual properties. You can heal the sick and make the lame walk. You can even save people by having them place their hand on the TV and sending you $20 or more. And like the Haggard thread shows ,you can use a male prostitute and be forgiven for using a hooker AND being a homosexual so you can get a fresh start on your next fortune. 
Do you see the difference ?

There I went again picking on a woman . I just can't help it. Sorry .


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2009)

earl said:


> In your rush to finish the laundry ,I think you missed my point by a mile. To become a priest ,you have to study for YEARS and be approved by a bishop or elder  [You may have to get a real Catholic to give better specifics ] There are no independent priest selling holy water or prayer cloths etc. The CC pretty much sticks together on things of faith.
> On the other hand to become a Protestant minister ,all you have to have is the ability to vocalize and a bible of your choice. You can pick from any number of translations ,versions etc. You can express any thing as a belief or article of faith. There is absolutely no control what so ever other than peoples gullibility. You can sell or not sell any article as having healing or spiritual properties. You can heal the sick and make the lame walk. You can even save people by having them place their hand on the TV and sending you $20 or more. And like the Haggard thread shows ,you can use a male prostitute and be forgiven for using a hooker AND being a homosexual so you can get a fresh start on your next fortune.
> Do you see the difference ?
> 
> There I went again picking on a woman . I just can't help it. Sorry .




Of course I understand the difference....but it's just funny how you bring up haggard that has done all his crap and then defending the cc for having people who've done the same thing.  They don't sell snake oil, but they sell candles when you go into pray....that might be a more even comparison. They try to sell you that if you go to church faithfully, even if you'd floated in straight from a bar from the night before, that you'll still be saved.....go to mass =go to heaven.

You're missing my point.

You honestly think it's any more idiotic for a preacher to tell you to put your hands on the tv and he's probably a fake, than watching wwf? Hey no difference to me, they are both stupid, fake and people watch that crapola. But I'm sure the Pope don't if that makes you feel any better.

Yeah there's a bunch of crapola going on, just don't buy into it....but please don't compare selling snake oil to harming children, solicitation or prostitutes.....

at least the CC don't sell snake oil.....you say...but they do other stuff, just like everyone else.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> Mtnwoman opines: “I admit....I'm picky when it comes to fruit.”   Thank goodness.  So, where ‘real’ prophesy v. ‘false’ prophesy is concerned, can we safely say that you didn’t eat of that apple?  I mean, it must have looked pretty appealing at the time, and the story says that somebody ate it . . . and there were only the two of them at the time . . .



Way off base, I'm not talking about people eating apples...

I'm talking about carefully considering the fruit of the spirit that someone produces or is producing that claims to be a prophet or preacher or whatever.

The fruit I'm referring to is

 22But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23gentleness and self-control. Against such things there is no law.

I carefully try to check out the fruit, I just used the example of buying fruit in the grocery store....in other words I don't just run around trusting in, listening to, following any tom, rick or harry, that claims to be a preacher or prophet or any man of God.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2009)

Earl I want to address this thing you keep saying about picking on a woman.

Where that came from is when we were talking about owning or carrying a firearm.
I mentioned that I was very careful in my neighbor, and haven't gone around door to door to meet my neighbors.

You and hammy were making fun of me telling me I needed to get out and be sociable like your were in your hood, with all your block parties and all. 

I could do that when I was younger and had a husband, I have to be more careful now. I ask both of you if you had firearms to protect yourselves and a pit bull or two for protection and never got an answer.

I probably would feel safer and act safer and may not be afraid to hang out in the hood if I was totin'....ya know?

That's where I was talking about it was easy for you two men that mocked me and acted like I was a sissy because I was a little fearful of being overprotective of me and my granddaugher who was almost sexually assaulted by one of the 4 neighbors I have.

So quit saying you're picking on a poor old woman....that had to do with me not having a firearm. It's easy for you to call someone else a chicken when you have a firearm. And that's when I said you were picking on a defenseless woman about something you were not defenseless about.

Do you earl, do you have a firearm?
You wanna keep this pickin' on a little old lady crap up....fess up do you feel safer in the hood than I do because you have a weapon?

And hammy too with that pit bull....heck my neighbors wouldn't bother me if I had a pit bull for protection....must have some fear to have a pit and a firearm.....actually more fearful than me.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 20, 2009)

gordon 2 said:


> Every man needs a cave. And in that cave hopefully there is a banjo.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nHvmuoQHn94&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nHvmuoQHn94&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Gordo, if there is a picker in that cave with a sweet "roll" like that gent, we'd lose track of what day it was. Thanks!


----------



## gtparts (Nov 20, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> Wow.  Double wow.  And a few more wows after that . . .
> 
> Gordon 2: “That's it false prophets can be proved false, for what they hold as faith-fulness is untrue or incomplete.”       Huh?   You already know what is true and complete?  And can therefore judge what is untrue and incomplete?  Really?
> 
> ...


----------



## earl (Nov 20, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> Earl I want to address this thing you keep saying about picking on a woman.
> 
> Where that came from is when we were talking about owning or carrying a firearm.
> I mentioned that I was very careful in my neighbor, and haven't gone around door to door to meet my neighbors.
> ...





I did in fact answer you questions in that thread and you even replied about my guns and my rottie. I make reference to the defenseless woman because it is what you use when logic fails you . I thought I would save you the trouble and ''fess up'' in each post. 
If it bothers you ,I will discontinue that practice.  Also don't forget the ignore button. It will disappear SMDH and earl real quick.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2009)

earl said:


> I did in fact answer you questions in that thread and you even replied about my guns and my rottie. I make reference to the defenseless woman because it is what you use when logic fails you . I thought I would save you the trouble and ''fess up'' in each post.
> If it bothers you ,I will discontinue that practice.  Also don't forget the ignore button. It will disappear SMDH and earl real quick.



I never use ignore on any forum.

The point is, is that I don't think you're picking on me in every post and you don't need to imply that I think you do.

So you think it's illogical for me to use the 'defenseless' woman when YOUR logic fails me. When you make jokes about me not wanting to go door to door to meet my neighbors when I am defenseless later in the night because I don't have a weapon and you're not because you do and you want to make a mockery of it?
Just because I used it in that thread doesn't mean I feel defenseless all the time.

Why would I want to ignore you two? you're great examples of unbelievers that like to mock and poke fun of believers and at every opportunity dog a woman who thinks it's not a great idea to run around the hood meeting people who might be a potential danger and not being armed if they are......that's illogical?
Would you send your mother or daughter or sister around a new hood to meet the neighbors? and poke fun of them if they didn't feel safe to?
Do unto others and all that, dontcha know.

Carry on with your defenseless woman insult in every post, I don't care. 

And yes I remember now that you did mention you have a rottie and a weapon, and I do understand why you don't feel as defenseless as I do...or then again maybe you do feel more of a need to be protected. So I'm either clueless of what goes on in the "safe" hoods as yours or I'm really not so afraid of the dark as those who sleep with a weapon under their pillow.....hmmmmmmm something to ponder.


ETA...I wanted to mention, that I back the right to bear arms 1000%...but I should reserve the right not to bear arms and not be ridiculed for the way I choose to protect myself.


----------



## earl (Nov 20, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> I never use ignore on any forum.
> 
> The point is, is that I don't think you're picking on me in every post and you don't need to imply that I think you do.
> 
> ...



I'm done. Have a good life.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2009)

earl said:


> I'm done. Have a good life.




When all else fails...eh?


----------

